# Paph rothschildianum inquiry



## Hugorchids (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I got a couple rothschildianum some time ago and haven't been successful locating a picture of the flowers. one has a clonal name of "Excelsior" with FCC/AOS award and the other is "Exbury"

Does anyone have a picture they can post and some history and additional info?


many thanks!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 25, 2013)

A 1983 FCC of 90 points. No photos I can find.
Description - 
Three flowers and one bud on one inflorescence; dorsal and ventral sepal chartreuse with very dark mahogany stripes; petals lighter chartreuse with dark mahogany lines from mid-point to tip; pouch light yellow with mahogany stripes and suffusion; excellent substance, color very bold.


----------



## emydura (Jan 25, 2013)

Here is Excelsior from Paphs in Taiwan Volume 1. Never heard of the other roth.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 25, 2013)

Our own little search engines OZpaph and emydura!!


----------



## eggshells (Jan 25, 2013)

Dimensions









emydura said:


> Here is Excelsior from Paphs in Taiwan Volume 1. Never heard of the other roth.
> [/URL]



Cool, Thanks for the pictures. I have one with Excelsior and Red Glory as a parent. I found a picture of the Red Glory but not the other.


----------



## tim (Jan 25, 2013)

'Exbury' was the clonal name given to plants by Baron Rothschild; his manor and gardens are called 'Exbury', his series of azalea hybrids, bred from combinations of US native Rhododendron calendulaceum and Chinese R. molle, is called the Exbury series, and many fine clones of early paph history bear the same clonal name - Redstart 'Exbury', for example. (From Paul Phillips I heard that this clone is relatively sterile, and Redstart 'Chilton' was the parent of Orchilla, although Battle Of Egypt has Redstart 'Exbury' as a parent...)


----------



## Hugorchids (Jan 25, 2013)

Awesome, thank you everyone! That's a great start! Looks like an older awarded clone, I wonder how they stack up with today's breeding standards.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 25, 2013)

Both clones, Exbury and Excelsior are most likely jungle collected plants. They represent the 'wild' type form. They are good, or they would not have been kept around all these years, but modern breeding will have wider petals and wider dorsals and perhaps bigger flowers. These are good parents to have, and it will be interesting to see your plant bloom.


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2013)

Agree with Leo, Excelsior has been surpassed by the latest line breeding. 

However, it is a very good parent and I have seen some nice offspring when crossed to 'Rex'. 

There is also great promise in crossing these older, likely wild-collected roths, onto the newer generation clones. So definitely a valuable plant for breeding purposes, and a nice flower to boot.


----------



## Hugorchids (Jan 26, 2013)

I will post pics of the blooms. The Excelsior has been neglected for some time but its putting out good growth now. There is a blooming size Exbury, it should come to bud in March/April and I post pix of the bloom later. Neat to have original wild collected plants!


----------

